# Problems in Audi A5 with TPMS and seat memory in the advanced key



## labombadiesel (May 15, 2008)

Hi, I would like you to help me if it's possible because I have had some problems coding an Audi A5 with the Vagcom. 

First of all I would like you to know that there are several Audi A5 cars with "1AT" ABS units and with Audi Hold Assist which "TPMS" can't be activated via Vagcom because the car reject the coding when you try to check the TPMS box inside ABS-Brakes - Byte 1 (Bit 3). 
It says: 
"Coding rejected 
Error 31: Request out of range" 

My current code that I can't modify is: "1B4500" 
The Vagcom lets you to modify the bit but when you try to "Do it" it says the error and leave the original code. 
The other two stages of the coding work without faults, though. 

Someone of you know maybe know it yet because I have posted it in other websites. 

The second problems (and main for me) is when I try to activate the driver seat memory in the key in my A5 with just electrical seats but without memory. 

My car is supposed to be able to do it because it has a little memory module under the seat to remember the seat position when you fold the back rest to get into the rear seats... 
The point is that maybe it was a coincidence, but just after coding this: 

"module 36 Seat Mem. Drvr (J136), O7, Coding, change Byte 2 bit number 0, to value 1 (checked)" 

The upper electric button of the driver"s back rest stopped working but all the lower electric seat buttons keep on working as usual. 

It's curious that even the headrest doesn't go automatically down when you fold de backrest (as it should do) but if you move it with the lower seat button it works and go up and down at you will. 

I did an autoscan ant it said this two error into the "module 36 Seat Mem. Drvr (J136)": 

Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 8T0 959 760 HW: 8T0 959 760 
Component: MEM-FS H08 0027 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00001001017412 
Coding: 08017025002444441000 
Shop #: WSC 00913 572 93402 

2 Faults Found: 
03332 - Motor for Height Adjustment 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100101 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 145 
Mileage: 79883 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.05.29 
Time: 19:27:00 

03333 - Motor for Cushion Angle Adjustment 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100101 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 145 
Mileage: 79883 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.05.29 
Time: 19:27:00 

Can anybody help me with this please? 

The point is that the actual coding showed in the fault log (08017025002444441000) is the factory original without vagcom modifications and the value I put when it stopped working was (08017125002444441000). Now I restored the original value and it gives the faults showed above. 

As well, with this last coding my car was supposed to be able to memorize the seat position in the key (I have Advanced key) but on the MMI when you get into the "Driver seat adjustment" (it's now in the MMI when the new coding) it says only a message (there should be a menu to select Memory Key ON/OFF) saying " The key has the memory deactivated". 

Does anybody know how I can activate the memory in the key? 

Thanks anyway


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Start by running the seat through its complete range of adjustment manually using the controls on the seat itself; that should get rid of the "No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation" codes. 

As for the ABS issue, please post a complete auto-scan. 

-Uwe-


----------



## labombadiesel (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for answering Uwe... 

First of all, the ABS Brakes doesn's say any fault. In fact The only fault My Autoscan says is the one of the Driver¡s seat. 

The result of the Autoscan related to the ABS Brakes is this one: 

Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 8K0-907-379.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 907 379 J HW: 8K0 907 379 J 
Component: ESP8 quattro H03 0190 
Revision: -------- Serial number: -------------- 
Coding: 1B4500 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 

No fault code found. 


As I said my ABS unit is "1AT" because that's what the service book says. As well I have Audi Hold Assist. 
I think the problem must be that my A5 is one of the first one produced (septembre 2007), so maybe some control modules are older than the ones on later A5 produced, and maybe that could be the reason why my ABS unit doesn't support the TPMS despite of being supposed to be able to do it. 


About the driver's seat faults, I don't understand you enough. 
You say that I should "run the seat through its complete range of adjustment manually using the controls on the seat" but, Do you mean I have to complete all the seat movement from one limit to the other on each button? 
because I have run all the seat buttons and all of them work OK except for the back rest one, I haven't run the complete movement with each button though, only a part of the range movement.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> Do you mean I have to complete all the seat movement from one limit to the other on each button?


 Yes, exactly. To the limit of travel in each direction for each control switch. In fact, I'd try holding the switch in whatever position it's in for a second or two after the respective motor reaches the end of its travel. 

-Uwe-


----------



## labombadiesel (May 15, 2008)

Dear Uwe, 

YOU REALLY ROCK!!! 

Thank you so much!!! 

This afternoon I did what you advised me with the electric buttons and after that my driver's seat started to work as well as ever... 

The best of all is that I had just taken my car from the Audi dealer after leaving it there yesteday to fix the problem but I needes today it for my beach weekend, and they had just told me that my driver's seat memory module was broken and they needed to change it due to an electric fault!!! 

hehehe!!! 

As you can imagine After recovering my driver's seat functionality I have phoned them and tell that a Vagcom Specialist had just fixed my seat only touching the electric seat buttons... 
They have only said "Mmmm, ok, We cancel the asked part"... 

I have tested the car with my Vagcom and now it doesn't say the fault, so everything is OK. 

Wel, not everything though, because my driver's seat now works at it should but the function I wanted to activate (the seat memory in my advanced key) doesn't work. 

Now I can see the Driver's seat on the MMI but when I get into it it keeps on saying that "the key hasn't activated the memory", so How can I activate the memory in the key? 

Is there some procedure like the one to restore the driver's seat functionality that can activate the memory in the key? 

About the ABS Unit, It seems to be impossible to activate the TPMS on my car, despite having and 1AT unit, but too old... 


Anyway, UWE, Thanks a lot for your useful help!!!


----------



## labombadiesel (May 15, 2008)

About activating the seat memory in the key, Could it be possible that my keys memory had gone away after changing the key battery? 

Because I have had to change yet the battery in both advanced keys, and maybe after that I should have done something that I have forgotten...


----------



## labombadiesel (May 15, 2008)

Well, I have tested my car during this weekend and everything keep on working as before, the driver's seat working properly but the MMI saying that my Key hasn't activated the memory. 

Any advice to fix it?


----------



## labombadiesel (May 15, 2008)

Well, I have found some info about coding the keys so I will look at the values I have. 

Does anybody have some codings that work properly in case of an Audi A5 with electric seats without memory and with advanced key?


----------



## labombadiesel (May 15, 2008)

Well, my seat memory key keeps on not working, Does anybody know how I can code the Vagcom to activate the "Remote Control Key" option in the MMI?

Because Now I can see "Driver's seat adjustment" in the MMI, but inside it I should see as well the "remote control key" screen with an ON/OFF option but I still can't see it...

If anybody knows where inside the Vagcom there's a place to check a box o code something to activate the "remote control key" option (or something where talk about it) I would be very grateful...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please post the complete Auto-Scan of this vehicle so we can see what it's made of. I would recommend using the current Beta release, if you aren't already:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html


----------



## labombadiesel (May 15, 2008)

Ok, I haven't here my laptop with the VCDS, but this evening I think I will be able to post a complete autoscan.
I don't remember the exact release I have (I think is 9.08 or something like that) and I haven't updated it ever since past year because I use the VCDS only with my old laptop which hasn't wifi, only a RJ45 network conection, and almost never conect it to the internet...

Anyway It works fine like that, so I will post here the last autoscan I have saved and will stay looking forward to hearing from you.
Besides my A5 is one of the first produced because I collected it in september 2007, so maybe the software it has in the ECU isn't the newest...


----------



## labombadiesel (May 15, 2008)

Ey!, What the f... has happened?

I wrote a post some hours ago and It isn't here...

Well, I repeat it again.

At last I've been able to bring to the office my last autoscan from my home's laptip, so maybe here can be the clue to sort my coding problems...

Anyway yesterday I was coding a friend's of mine A5 produced as well in august-september 2007 (like mine one of the first A5 ever produced) and I only could code the same things I have in my car, being impossible to code the ABS/ESP Brakes unit (it said like in mine "Request out of range" when you try to activate the TPMS with the Vagcom in the "ABS Brakes" unit despite of having as my car again an ABS/ESP Brakes "1AT" unit) and saying the same the MMI with the "remote control key memory" (the key has deactivated the memory) inside "driver's seat adjustment".

So maybe it's something about the first A5s produced and not only my car.

Well, here's my Autoscan, so please, if somebody can help me it will be very appreciated from me and my friend...


Friday,04,June,2010,17:48:40:13314
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090911



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8T0
Scan: 01 03 05 06 07 08 09 0E 15 16 17 19 1E 36 37 42 46 47 52 53
55 56 77

VIN: WAUZZZ8T18A010278 Mileage: 80040km/49734miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: OK 0000
07-Control Head -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1E-Media Player 2 -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAPA) Labels: 059-907-401-CAP.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 401 HW: 8K0 907 401 
Component: 3.0TDI EDC17 H01 0008 
Revision: --H01--- 
Coding: 01140023180F0120
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM30LTDIA5 A01009
ROD: EV_ECM30LTDIA5.rod

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 8K0-907-379.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 379 J HW: 8K0 907 379 J
Component: ESP8 quattro H03 0190 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 1B4500
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-05.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 289 D HW: 8K0 907 289 D
Component: BCM2.01 H37 0253 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 070000
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000

Part No SW: 8K0 905 852 A HW: 8K0 905 852 A
Component: ELVAUDIB8 H34 0039 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass (J521) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8T0 959 760 HW: 8T0 959 760 
Component: MEM-BFS H08 0027 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00001001017411
Coding: 08017025002444441000
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 8T0-035-7xx-07-H.clb
Part No SW: 8T0 035 729 T HW: 4E0 035 729 
Component: Interfacebox H43 5570 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 329H 077516756
Coding: 0005004
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

Part No: 8T0 919 609 C
Component: E0380 BedienteilH07 0100

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8T1 820 043 Q HW: 8T1 820 043 Q
Component: KLIMA 3 ZONEN H05 0110 
Revision: C0000000 Serial number: 0106.08.070021
Coding: 36020000
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8K0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 063 C HW: 8K0 907 279 C
Component: BCM1 1.0 H19 0253 
Revision: 04019001 Serial number: 00000000031048
Coding: 260050910014AF251409000000005D5D4F9C038800010141000000
Shop #: WSC 00916 572 83373

Part No SW: 8T1 955 119 B HW: 8J1 955 119 
Component: WWS 170707 H13 0040 
Coding: 00FD11

Part No SW: 8T0 955 559 HW: 4E0 955 559 B
Component: RLS H12 0001 
Coding: 02532C

Part No SW: 8K0 941 531 G HW: 8K0 941 531 G
Component: E1 - LDS H07 0070 

1 Fault Found:
03207 - Charisma Switch Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 80043 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.06.04
Time: 17:44:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1 Labels: 4E0-910-111.lbl
Part No SW: 8T1 035 110 C HW: 8T1 035 110 A
Component: MP3-Changer H41 0390 
Revision: 00041003 Serial number: AUZ5ZBG4019190
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 8K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 655 HW: 8K0 959 655 
Component: AirbagVW-AU10 H21 0334 
Serial number: 0038GD086TDA 
Coding: 30313232333030303030554A304C38543053
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaECUVWAUDI010 A02001
ROD: EV_AirbaECUVWAUDI010_AU48.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 8K0-953-568.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 953 568 B HW: 8K0 953 568 B
Component: Lenks.Modul H09 0011 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90304GGR0000A 
Coding: 000016
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000

Component: E221 - MFL H02 0003 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 8T0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 8T0 920 930 P HW: 8T0 920 930 P
Component: KOMBIINSTR. H21 0212 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 6C010D787 
Coding: 0F0D01000A000008050000
Shop #: WSC 00916 572 83373

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 8T0-907-468.clb
Part No SW: 8T0 907 468 F HW: 8T0 907 468 F
Component: GW-BEM 4CAN-M H07 0084 
Revision: EB002032 Serial number: 3200E0772581E0
Coding: 000003
Shop #: WSC 00913 572 92683

Part No SW: 8K0 915 181 HW: 8K0 915 181 
Component: J367-BDM H06 0150 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1E: Media Player 2 (R199) Labels: 4E0-035-785.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 035 785 F HW: 4E0 035 785 A
Component: SG ext.Player H09 0850 
Revision: 00000000 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8T0 959 760 HW: 8T0 959 760 
Component: MEM-FS H08 0027 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00001001017412
Coding: 08017125002444441000
Shop #: WSC 00916 572 83373

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 4E0-910-88x-37.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 888 P HW: 4E0 919 887 M
Component: MNS ECE H50 1060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 333HW077515936
Shop #: WSC 00913 572 92683

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 8K0-959-793.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 793 HW: 8K0 959 793 
Component: TSG FA H09 0149 
Revision: Serial number: 0ea
Coding: 011C122250002201
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-46.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 289 D HW: 8K0 907 289 D
Component: BCM2.01 H37 0253 
Revision: 00002001 Serial number: 0105137787 
Coding: 01040E80003904C1012000
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: 8T0-035-223-BAM.clb
Part No SW: 8T0 035 223 Q HW: 8T0 035 223 E
Component: DSP Basic H07 0250 
Revision: S2300000 
Coding: 010101
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 8K0-959-792.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 792 HW: 8K0 959 792 
Component: TSG BF H09 0149 
Revision: Serial number: 0b
Coding: 011C12225C002201
Shop #: WSC 00916 572 83373

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake (J540) Labels: 8K0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 801 C HW: 8K0 907 801 C
Component: EPB Audi B8 H03 0040 
Revision: 00000003 Serial number: 00000000013866
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8T0-907-357.clb
Part No SW: 8T0 907 357 A HW: 4F0 907 357 F
Component: AFS 1 H01 0020 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000017
Shop #: WSC 00913 572 92683

Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul links H06 0002

Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH06 0002

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 4E0-910-541.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 541 T HW: 4F0 035 541 L
Component: TUNER EU/US/RDW H42 0630 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 336HP077513820
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 4E0-910-336.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 336 M HW: 4E0 862 335 
Component: Handyvorb2 H18 1130 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005001687
Coding: 0010950
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks anyway for your time with my problems...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The version you are using is not supported anymore, please update to the latest version and post a fresh scan please.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.html


----------



## labombadiesel (May 15, 2008)

Ok, I will try to update, but It won't be easy because the laptop where the Rosstech is installed is very old and without wifi, so I will have to connect it with a wire to some internet network...

¡fu..!!

Anyway, can't you see anything strange in this autoscan?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

As mentioned above, no help for you w/o a fresh Auto-Scan and I guess you know exactly why so please stop playing games with us.


----------



## labombadiesel (May 15, 2008)

Sure, you'll have your rosstech VCDS 10.6 release autoscan to read...

Just let me time to do it.


----------



## labombadiesel (May 15, 2008)

Hey!!!

My problem is sorted!!!

I've been able to solve this problem searching everywhere for solutions.

In fact despite not beeing helped here by theresias, I'm going to be polite with everybody here posting the solution for this problem in case somebody has the same as me.

Firstly I have to say that everything start in Audi A5 cars with electric seats but without memory seats.

A good man whose nick is "C99" (thanks dude) posted everywhere whe he discovered it, how it was possible to activate the memory in the key in cars with electric seats, and this was the trick:

"So for cars with just electric seats (no memory seats): 
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136), O7 Coding - change only Byte 2, bit 0, to 1 (or must be checked in Long codinf helper)"

The point is that very old Audi A5's owners like me, for some reason I can't understand, couldn't use this trick because when changing that bit we haven't inside CAR's "Drivers seat Adjustment" the option "Driver's seat memory ON/OFF".
Instead we had a message saying "the key hasn't activated the memory", and nobody couldn't/wanted to help.

Searching in the web I could find the VW proccess to activate new memory keys and although at first I thought it wasn't going to work, at last I tried it and worked!!!

Well, if you have advanced key (opening and starting the car only carrying the key but without using it) like me it's very simple.
You have to connect the car with the key in your hands pressing the Start/Stop button, and later you have to stay pushing the open button of the key during 5 seconds, release de button and wait some seconds, repeat the same proccess but now with the closing button of the key during 5 seconds, and after it everything should work now and inside the Driver's seat menu you'll find that the "f...... " message has disappeared and instead there is the option "Memory key ON/OFF".

If you don't have the advanced key the process is similar but you need two keys, one without remote control and another with the remote control to activate its memory.
Put the key without the remote control in the car contact and connect it, later with the key with remote control you have to do the same as before:
"Stay pressing the opening button of the key during 5 seconds, release the button and wait some seconds, repeat the same proccess but now pressing the closing button of the key during 5 seconds, and after it everything should work now and inside the Driver's seat menu you'll find that the "f...... " message has disappeared and instead there is the option "Memory key ON/OFF".

Now I only have to solve the TPMS activating problem, but I think is not going to be possible because it seems to be a hardware problem and not a software problem.


----------



## KamShaft4IP (Mar 12, 2019)

*2014 Audi A4 seat memory not working*

Hey everyone, 
I am new here. I seem to be having the same issue (or at least very similar) that has been reported here. Mine is a 2014 A4 B8.5. While my car seat is perfectly functional and moves in all directions, I can no longer store the seat position in the memory. I have tried to follow the instruction that have been suggested here, and move the seat to its limits, wait a few seconds, and then to the other limit but with no luck. 

What I have done is that I have the engine on, then move the seat front/back, up/down, and tilt up/tilt down.

Any suggestion as to what I need to be doing is appreciated. 

This is the scan log I get:


Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 8T0-959-760.clb
Control Module Part Number: 8K0 959 760 D HW: 8K0 959 760 D
Component and/or Version: MEM-FS H06 0077
Software Coding: 00581B00000000000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: 3B7528C4BA1AA692C0-806E
1 Fault Found:

03332 - Motor for Height Adjustment 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 4
 Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 87094 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.12.07
Time: 18:38:21


----------

